# Fleas



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We've got several bug control pros here--but I'll put in my experience--

No 'natural' or 'herbal' cures for those critters.

They are not all that difficult to kill--most fogging bombs work just fine--however the eggs are still viable ,so you need to treat three times in order to kill off the new hatchlings before they lay more eggs---

Clean up all dust from under furniture--then clean out the vacuum--or the vacuum cleaner will reinfest the house.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Like Mike said...the 'herbal' stuff does not work.....

It takes time....you have to break the cycle....part of the problem is that the flea eggs can survive for a long time. Besides treating the pet with Advantage or Frontline, you have to bomb the house...vacuum any carpet...then repeat about a month later.

You also need to spray the yard if your pet is allowed outside.

We adopted a dog back in July...he was a flea hotel...only now are we starting to see an end to his scratching...

As soon as we get the tile down in the family room....the couch gets moved there and the last remaining carpet in our house is coming out.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

If you vacuum daily and put the bags outside in the trash immediately, and set some flea traps, that will get a light infestation under control without chemicals. It has to be a daily vacuuming though. The flea traps are merely night lights with a cake pan of soapy water set below them. The fleas are drawn to the light, jump in, and the surface tension of the water is diminished by the soap, so they drown. It DOES work, but not well enough to handle a heavy infestation, and ONLY in conjunction with flea treating your animals with Frontline. If they have a heavy infestation, you may want to ask the vet for Capstar first, as it will kill all of the fleas on an animal in 24 hours, then the Frontline can go to work doing prevention and you can deal with the environment where the fleas are originating. WITH chemicals.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I had an infestation at a rental property late in the summer. The people moved out and the house was empty. I went in and removed the carpets from the 3 bedrooms, living and dining room. I removed the vinyl from the kitchen, and the carpeting from the staircase going to the basement. I removed the kitchen base cabinets. I treated the basement floor with a bleach solution. I had been vacuuming the home continuously.

I used 9 bug bombs throughout the house and basement, then removed the pressboard underlayment. Next I replaced the underlay with 1/2" osb and installed 3/4 wood flooring in the 3 bedrooms.

I treated again with 9 bug bombs. I sprayed around the house perimeter. I kept vacuuming and sprayed the interior/exterior spray in the basement.

The fleas would not go away. I noticed that I had blasted them pretty well both times I used the bug bombs, but I couldn't get rid of them. I had the light traps set up as well.

I called an exterminator in and $130 later he told me that everything inside the house, even if there had been some mice in there, was now dead. I think I might have seen a flea or two in the garage after that, but it was done. He did spray a few places in the yard as well.

I was doing some renovation and had the time. If I ever want to get something like this taken care of again, I will call the exterminator first. The fleas were so bad that the first time I noticed them, I was wearing shorts and I noticed what looked like a bunch of brown paint spatters all around my ankles and legs. This was after a matter of a minute or two after entering the house.


----------



## rondon (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd heard the "natural" stuff was ineffective. The problem isn't too bad, but they are still there. I've bombed twice, and when I went to the store to buy another set of bombs was told not to do it again. I've also used spray around the apartment, and have had the cat (indoor-only) bathed, Capstarred and Advantixed. Been vacuuming faithfully all along as well, and will continue to do so until all signs are gone. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Stop wasting your time, and $$ on stupid "bombs", a made up marketing term for useless punt spray cans. This is the real McCoy:

http://ultracidefleaspray.com/

Spray it onto the floor, left to right pattern, and works for 7 months.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Precor 2000 or ultracide you can buy both on amazon. Get two cans. Once sprayed it will kill immediately. It will also mess with there reproduction. So in a couple weeks your done.


----------

